# Another Loki Timelapse



## apocalypse910 (Apr 21, 2013)

Just got a new webcam for his cage. The camera is set to record whenever there is motion. This is a few hours of time last night.

Yes I did let him out right after the end of the video. I was only trying to keep him in his cage because it was about 50 degrees in the house. He did not seem to care and frantically wanted out - don't think he got the memo about being cold blooded.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 21, 2013)

This is a great video. Smack goes the light. He is a busy guy acts just like Midgard when he wants out too


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 21, 2013)

_Nice video,  at the end he pretty much says thanks for the food but... I still want out._


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 21, 2013)

cool video


----------



## apocalypse910 (Apr 21, 2013)

sarefina said:


> This is a great video. Smack goes the light. He is a busy guy acts just like Midgard when he wants out too


 
Thanks! Yeah they really don't take no for an answer when they want out.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 21, 2013)

apocalypse910 said:


> Thanks! Yeah they really don't take no for an answer when they want out.


That is so true... Midgard will destroy his enclosure if i dont let him out right away


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 21, 2013)

im surprised how many people on here are redditors too


----------



## apocalypse910 (Apr 21, 2013)

HeatherN said:


> im surprised how many people on here are redditors too


 
Heh - yeah I just started noticing that. Started r/tegu a few months ago - really happy to see a few familiar usernames there.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 21, 2013)

What is a redditor? :/


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 21, 2013)

That is what I was wondering Batgirl


----------



## apocalypse910 (Apr 21, 2013)

A redditor is a member of the site reddit. It is a site of user submitted content that has pretty much every category on earth that you could be interested in. It is at least 3x more addictive than crack - so you've been warned.

For reptile people -
www.reddit.com/r/reptiles/
www.reddit.com/r/tegu/
www.reddit.com/r/herpetology/


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 21, 2013)

so many hours of my life, gone!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 21, 2013)

Great video. Loki looks on point.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 21, 2013)

apocalypse910 said:


> A redditor is a member of the site reddit. It is a site of user submitted content that has pretty much every category on earth that you could be interested in. It is at least 3x more addictive than crack - so you've been warned.
> 
> For reptile people -
> www.reddit.com/r/reptiles/
> ...


Oh no...haha. you do realize this kind of identifies you as a 'pusher '...haha ;p


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 21, 2013)

Umm never heard of that site till now


----------



## apocalypse910 (Apr 21, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Oh no...haha. you do realize this kind of identifies you as a 'pusher '...haha ;p


First hit is free.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Haha... nothing comes without a price...


----------



## Logie_Bear (Apr 29, 2013)

My life hasn't been the same since Reddit was blocked at my workplace.  I'm excited to know there is a r/tegu though.  

What sort of webcam did you use for this vid Apocalypse? It's very cool.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Apr 30, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> My life hasn't been the same since Reddit was blocked at my workplace.  I'm excited to know there is a r/tegu though.
> 
> What sort of webcam did you use for this vid Apocalypse? It's very cool.


 
Hah - yeah reddit is a serious problem for me. I actually blocked it myself in my hosts file at work so I wasn't tempted.

 Thanks ! It is a Microsoft LifeCam Cinema 720p - got it used on amazon for about $30. I used yawcam (free) for the capture.


----------

